# WTB: Nordica Speedmachine 14 Boot 26.0/26.5



## wa-loaf (Apr 17, 2007)

I'm trying to find a good deal on this boot in the $300 - $400 range new. I'd consider a slightly used one as well for a little less. I've seen a few on ebay for $392 just not in my size.:-(  I suppose if I'm patient they'll show up sometime this summer. Thought I'd put it out here just in case.

Thanks for any help! :beer:


----------



## andyzee (Apr 17, 2007)

I'm looking for the same boot in a 29.5. Let me know if you find one in your search and I'll do the same. :beer:


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 17, 2007)

Right Here

29.0 and 29.5 = samething, especially if you have a custom footbed.


----------



## Greg (Apr 17, 2007)

wa-loaf said:


> 29.0 and 29.5 = samething, especially if you have a custom footbed.



Sorta. The shells are the same. The liners are not.


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 17, 2007)

I always thought the only dif was in the thickness of the footbed with liners and shells being the same.


----------



## Greg (Apr 17, 2007)

wa-loaf said:


> I always thought the only dif was in the thickness of the footbed with liners and shells being the same.



It's my understanding that only the shells are the same. Perhaps Jeff or somebody can confirm?


----------



## andyzee (Apr 17, 2007)

Yeah but that sale is saying 28.0,28.5,29.0. So I have to take it to mean 28.0=28.5=29.0, not 29.0=29.5.


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 17, 2007)

andyzee said:


> Yeah but that sale is saying 28.0,28.5,29.0.



It means he has those sizes available. It's more of an ebay store than actual auction.


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Apr 17, 2007)

wa-loaf said:


> Right Here
> 
> 29.0 and 29.5 = samething, especially if you have a custom footbed.



This is correct. The only difference in the 2 is the factory footbed, if you're using your own it's the same boot.


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 17, 2007)

Andyzee. So that sounds like the boot you want. I found a slightly better price here. Still nothing in my size,:-(  unless I want to go with the Dobermann 130, but I don't know if that will fit the same as the SM's It's the best price i've seen for new SM 14s so far.


----------



## andyzee (Apr 17, 2007)

wa-loaf said:


> Andyzee. So that sounds like the boot you want. I found a slightly better price here. Still nothing in my size,:-( unless I want to go with the Dobermann 130, but I don't know if that will fit the same as the SM's It's the best price i've seen for new SM 14s so far.


 
Yeah, I like the SMs. Presently I have the Beasts, which are in good shape, I'm just thinking ahead and looking for deals now instead of being forced to pay full price when I really need them. I found that the SM 14 fit the same as the Beasts which are no longer being made. My problem, I also have my eyes on the Nordica Hot Rod Top Fuels that I demoed this past weekend. Too much equipment not enough money. this sux!


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 17, 2007)

Well a bird in hand . . . :wink: 

Know what you mean though. I need new boots and I'm eyeing GS race skis for night racing. Meanwhile my wife has decided we're going to pay off all of our debt in the next 12-18 months! :smash:


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Apr 17, 2007)

wa-loaf said:


> Andyzee. So that sounds like the boot you want. I found a slightly better price here. Still nothing in my size,:-(  unless I want to go with the Dobermann 130, but I don't know if that will fit the same as the SM's It's the best price i've seen for new SM 14s so far.



I have the Dobie Pro 130's which are a lower volume boot then the SM 14's. The last in the Dobie's is 98mm and the SM14's is 100. The Dobie's are an aggressive boot with great energy transfer. I really like the boot alot.


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Apr 17, 2007)

andyzee said:


> Yeah, I like the SMs. Presently I have the Beasts, which are in good shape, I'm just thinking ahead and looking for deals now instead of being forced to pay full price when I really need them. I found that the SM 14 fit the same as the Beasts which are no longer being made. My problem, I also have my eyes on the Nordica Hot Rod Top Fuels that I demoed this past weekend. Too much equipment not enough money. this sux!



Actually the Beast will be back next season in the Beast 10 and 8.

TFs are my favorite ski.:grin:  Where did you demo them and where the demos for sale?


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 17, 2007)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> I have the Dobie Pro 130's which are a lower volume boot then the SM 14's. The last in the Dobie's is 98mm and the SM14's is 100. The Dobie's are an aggressive boot with great energy transfer. I really like the boot alot.



I was tempted by the Dobie's but I think the SM14 is a better bet for me. Near Dobie performance, but I can dial it back a bit for hanging around the bunny slope with my 4 year old.


----------



## marcski (Apr 17, 2007)

Good choice.  I love my speed machines.  Most comfortable boot since I had a pair of nordica's as a kid about 32 years ago.


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Apr 17, 2007)

wa-loaf said:


> I was tempted by the Dobie's but I think the SM14 is a better bet for me. Near Dobie performance, but I can dial it back a bit for hanging around the bunny slope with my 4 year old.




SMs are a great boot without a doubt. 

Just so you know the 06/07 Pro 130's have 2 screwed studs in the back. You can remove either or both for more flexability when you want it and then just screw them back in when you want more stiffness.


----------



## andyzee (Apr 17, 2007)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> Actually the Beast will be back next season in the Beast 10 and 8.
> 
> TFs are my favorite ski.:grin: Where did you demo them and where the demos for sale?


 

I know the 10s and 8s may be around, too soft, I have the Beasts. I demoed the TFs in Killington, got the demos from Basin ski and no, don't believe they were for sale. I was thinking of looking for demos to buy this weekend.


----------



## Rushski (Apr 18, 2007)

I'm a Beast owner as well, a lot of people ski them.

Seems like big difference going from the Beast (flex=80) to a Speemachine 14 (flex=120-130).  I love my boots but would also like a touch stiffer probably like a SM12 or one of tyhe Hot Rods...


----------



## andyzee (Apr 18, 2007)

Rushski said:


> I'm a Beast owner as well, a lot of people ski them.
> 
> Seems like big difference going from the Beast (flex=80) to a Speemachine 14 (flex=120-130). I love my boots but would also like a touch stiffer probably like a SM12 or one of tyhe Hot Rods...


 

The Beast 10 has a rating of 80, the Beast 12 is 90-100, and the Beast has a flex rating of 110-120.


----------



## Rushski (Apr 18, 2007)

My bad, did not know there was ever a Beast 12...

Seems like a good flex rating for many on these boards.


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 18, 2007)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> SMs are a great boot without a doubt.
> 
> Just so you know the 06/07 Pro 130's have 2 screwed studs in the back. You can remove either or both for more flexability when you want it and then just screw them back in when you want more stiffness.



Do you know what the flex ratings come out to with the various studs removed? I assume the Pro 130 has a flex rating of 130 with everything screwed in?


----------



## Greg (Apr 18, 2007)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> This is correct. The only difference in the 2 is the factory footbed, if you're using your own it's the same boot.



Interesting. I always thought the liners were different (the smaller size having more padding). How does just a footbed alter front to back size/length?


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Apr 18, 2007)

wa-loaf said:


> Do you know what the flex ratings come out to with the various studs removed?



I don't know the answer to that. I've never removed them myself, but a couple of people who have told me it is noticeable.



wa-loaf said:


> I assume the Pro 130 has a flex rating of 130 with everything screwed in?



Right


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Apr 18, 2007)

andyzee said:


> , I have the Beasts. .



I had The Beast before the Dobie's, very nice boot. Similar in volume, flex and comfort to the SM14.


----------



## andyzee (Apr 18, 2007)

Greg said:


> Interesting. I always thought the liners were different (the smaller size having more padding). How does just a footbed alter front to back size/length?


 
Don't quote me on this one, but I had someone in a shop explain it as well as demonstrate it to me. IIRC, there was a shim inside the boot along with a different liner.


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Apr 18, 2007)

Greg said:


> How does just a footbed alter front to back size/length?



It doesn't, it's the same liner and same shell. The way it was explained to me was basically one footbed takes up a little more volume then the other.


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 18, 2007)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> It doesn't, it's the same liner and same shell. The way it was explained to me was basically one footbed takes up a little more volume then the other.



I'll second that.


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 18, 2007)

So I actually found a pair of Hot Rod Top Fuel boots in 26.5 for $379.  They fit in with what I was looking for and I figure for the price I can always sell them in the fall (if I don't like them) and break even, if not make a couple of bucks on them.


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Apr 19, 2007)

wa-loaf said:


> So I actually found a pair of Hot Rod Top Fuel boots in 26.5 for $379.  They fit in with what I was looking for and I figure for the price I can always sell them in the fall (if I don't like them) and break even, if not make a couple of bucks on them.



Good price.

The Hot Rod boots don't come in mondo point sizing though, it's UK. Also there are no half sizes.


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 19, 2007)

That's a little odd. They were listed as 26.5, maybe they just did the conversion? I'm assuming it's a UK 7/US 8. Not too worried, price is low enough I can get my money back if they don't fit.


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Apr 19, 2007)

wa-loaf said:


> That's a little odd. They were listed as 26.5, maybe they just did the conversion? I'm assuming it's a UK 7/US 8. Not too worried, price is low enough I can get my money back if they don't fit.



You can get your $ back if you sell them new and without work done on them. That said a low volume boot such as the Dobie or HR series are not really meant to fit your foot well out of the box. 

I have a street shoe size 9, got the Dobie in a UK 6, brought them to a boot fitter, back 3 more times to tweek them, now they are perfect. If you want performance and confort you have to put the work in.


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 27, 2007)

Got the Hot Rods yesterday. :grin:  I dropped my footbeds in them and wore them around for an hour. Very claustrophobic, as should be the case, but no real hotspots. Once the liner packs out a bit and with some bootfitting I think they'll be great boots. The flex feels really soft, but all the reviews said that it feels that way in the shop and stiffens up noticeably in the cold.

Anyone else have these? What do you think about them?


----------



## andyzee (Apr 29, 2007)

wa-loaf said:


> Got the Hot Rods yesterday. :grin: I dropped my footbeds in them and wore them around for an hour. Very claustrophobic, as should be the case, but no real hotspots. Once the liner packs out a bit and with some bootfitting I think they'll be great boots. The flex feels really soft, but all the reviews said that it feels that way in the shop and stiffens up noticeably in the cold.
> 
> Anyone else have these? What do you think about them?


 
I believe they have the setting for stiffness, make sure you have them on stiff.


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 29, 2007)

andyzee said:


> I believe they have the setting for stiffness, make sure you have them on stiff.



These aren't like the speedmachines that have two stiffness settings. There is an extra cuff piece for stiffeneing that's already attached. I think it's just the plastic, they are very translucent. You can read the logo on the liner through the shell.


----------



## andyzee (Apr 29, 2007)

Well, hope they fit and may they serve you well! Got the new skis yesterday, tried  them today  http://forums.alpinezone.com/15615-ski-review-nordica-hot-rod-jet-fuel.html , they fit like a glove


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 29, 2007)

Saw your review when your first posted it. I see you pulled the trigger on them. Will be able to get some turns on them this season? New skis for me are gonna have to wait another year, especially after getting the new boots. Did you settle on anything for boots yet?


----------



## andyzee (Apr 29, 2007)

wa-loaf said:


> Saw your review when your first posted it. I see you pulled the trigger on them. Will be able to get some turns on them this season? New skis for me are gonna have to wait another year, especially after getting the new boots. Did you settle on anything for boots yet?


 

Well yeah, I skied on them today.  I prefer to buy when the price is right as opposed to buying when I need something. So, as far as boots are concerned, my Beasts are still good. I just like to keep my eyes open for deals. This way when my Beasts need to be replaced, I'm good to go


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 29, 2007)

If you're interested I got the boots from these guys www.sierrasnowboard.com. Everything is 50% off and they were quick and professional. They have some good deals on skis too. I'd buy from them again. :smile:


----------



## andyzee (Apr 29, 2007)

Good to know, thanks.


----------

